# Info for Italian au-pair looking to England



## Andy_Shack (Sep 22, 2010)

I have been asked by an Italian lady if I know off or about au-pair work for her daughter to au-pair in England. Unfortunately au-pair(s) and any such arrangements are outside of my knowledge so I couldn't help her directly. But maybe one of you know of some links, addresses or other info I could pass on?

Also if anyone is thinking of moving here in the next when-ever, maybe an Italian au-pair might help with language in a reciprocial arrangement.

Many thanks


----------



## tokyonights7 (Jan 21, 2012)

I was an au pair in Italy for two years and I am English. I would say that the process for an Italian girl moving to England is the same as that for an English girl moving to Italy. All she needs is her Italian passport/carta d'identita and she will be eligible to work in England for as long as she pleases. Try the site Au Pair World (look for it on Google). It is the one I used to find my family in Turin.

Heather


----------

